# Nextbook 8 shutting down/SD card not read



## bdomino93

My daughter has a 6 month old, infrequently used Nextbook 8, 8GB. When you turn it on and try to hit any app, it shuts off. I've fully charged it, tried it at 83% and 50% charge and nothing changed. As well, the 16 GB micro SD card does not absorb any information and doesn't have anything on it, but her games keep saying out of space.


----------



## plodr

What model?
http://www.nextbookusa.com/faqs_new.php

You can try factory resetting it.
1. Through the interface
Boot it up and go to Settings > Backup & reset > Factory Reset: Check the Erase SDCard Data Box.

2. With it turned off
Power off device and select volume up and then hold power button for 5-7 seconds and let go without releasing volume up. When you get the android menu scroll down to wipe data navigating with the volume buttons and then to wipe data.


----------



## bdomino93

it's Model nx785qc8g. If I reset the tablet, she'll lose whatever was on there, correct? Thx


----------



## plodr

Yes. But since it is shutting down as soon as she tries to run anything, it is basically useless the way it is.
The hard drive might be full and so it is unable to run anything so it shuts down.

http://www.nextbookusa.com/productdetail.php?product_id=19
I could not find anything in the FAQs about it shutting off.

I'll see if I can find anyone else with the problem.


----------

